# frontosa in 135 gallon?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

is it possible to keep frontosas in a 135 gallon? If so how many can it hold for them to be happy and healthy? Also what small africans goes safely with frontosas?


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 6 in my 210g with many different cichlids. african and south american. I also have 2 other friends who got me into the hobby and they both have about 6 fronts in a 90g and a 120g with many various fish. to me they seem to keep to them selves and are not on any ones hit list.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you can certainly keep 6-8 frontosa adult in a 135. with my experience, they can pretty much eat any small cichlids if they want to. So yeah, none is safe. But if you keep them well feed, then you might be ok.

I like keeping biotope. So keep your tank within the tang. cichlids type.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

a nice school of cyps would look great above the fronts and would probably keep to the top half of the tank and hopefully avoid being eaten
do u have a second 135G or are u going to get rid of the tropheus?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> a nice school of cyps would look great above the fronts and would probably keep to the top half of the tank and hopefully avoid being eaten
> do u have a second 135G or are u going to get rid of the tropheus?


Cyps are natural food for frontosa. This is a big no no putting them in a frontosa tank. Fish with body shape like cyps. will get eaten faster than you think, along with shellies as well...

Frontosa hunts during early morning and sleep later than most other fish. They need very very little light to hunt. Cyps. will be laying on bottom and have no chance to avoid them.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

damn
ive heard fronts on their own are really boring to watch, is there nothing u can keep with them?


----------

